
Subscription Based Crowdfunding for SaaS - beeker87
https://saascriber.io/
======
saaaaaam
Hold on. Why does the “continue to website” after you’ve entered your email
address go to maildb.io?

“MailDB is a new and easy way to find the email address of anyone on the web
with just a domain name.”

Is this just some sort of lead scraping vapourware to get people to submit
their contact details to maildb?

~~~
beeker87
I'm sorry, this is a mistake!

I'm using MailChimp for building the email list, and I'm using the same
MailChimp account as I do for my main SaaS, MailDB
([https://maildb.io](https://maildb.io)).

This is completely separate and has nothing to do with that site - I thought
the settings were different for this specific list.

I'll double check now, thank you! And no worries, you will never be emailed
regarding that site - this list is only for SaaScriber and this idea alone.

 _Edit_ : fixed, thank you again!

------
jaxn
The investors page kills your credibility both with developers and with
investors.

If this product does anything of value, it needs to proove it by using
subscription based crowdfunding itself.

~~~
beeker87
The way I was looking at it, this is something we want to form a real team
around and build in 4-6 months time.

While we could try to leverage our own idea, without having this site known
and heavily trafficked, the subscriptions will be minuscule and probably not
enough to achieve our goals - look at early Kickstarter. An influx of cash
would help get the word out.

Plus, we're hoping to work with SaaS companies who sign up and see which
products/ideas want to launch with us.

I do see your point though. Maybe this is something where it needs to start
small, using the idea itself as proof.

~~~
evolve2k
It would let you better test the pain points for this approach by dogfooding
the process yourself.

